# Poetic Justice



## Charlie Gregory (May 19, 2012)

Traditionally, up in the northland, those of a MacDonald extraction take a dim view of those of a Campbell extraction. That traces back to a bit of skulduggery in the sinister shadows of Glencoe before radio officers were invented. For a time, in Wick Radio, we had one of each. Far from being enemies these guys were the best of buddies. It so happened that the MacDonald wanted to go to sea on cable ships but, being a sickly lad, he feared the medical examination. For some reason he had a special dread of the urine test. As mates do, the Campbell Jimmy Riddled in the specimen tube for him. In the fullness of time the MacD passed the medical and sailed away: So young MacDonald went to sea on a bottle of Campbell pee.


----------

